#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Maths Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Applications of Multiple Integrals ?

## johnvills

The multiple integral is a generalization of the definite integral to functions of more than one real variable, for example, f(x, y) or f(x, y, z).Having spent a considerable amount of time studying how to evaluate all sorts of dierent kinds of double integrals, we now briey list some typical applicationsof double integration to physics and engineering.As a matter of fact, calculus was invented to allow scientists...... :(mm):  :(hi): 
Here you can subscribe more videos related to Multiple Integrals at youtube..





  Similar Threads: proper integrals multiple integrals Applications of Multiple Integrals ? volume integrals virtual work volume integrals virtual work

----------

